# 25 Cedar Lantern Kits Took the whole shop to get this done!



## Mark Jones Ozark (Feb 26, 2019)

This weekend made 11 Cedar Candle Lanterns. The wood was harvested from trees on our Ranger campground. Resawed into logs about 4' long and then air dried for a year. Now it's been planed and glued up into 24x24 pannels and cut out on a CNC machine and then ran through a bunch of jigs to cut the tennons and the dowels and the bails. Big project for Christmas gifts. All work was done by donation. Retirement is Wonderful!

Here is the youtube video. Skip to the end if you want to see a candle burning! The rest of you can watch the build!
CNC is just one part of it. I made about 25 of these lanterns using a table saw and a planer about 8 years ago. 
(5) Cedar Lantern Kit - YouTube


----------



## AJ. (Feb 22, 2012)

Wow that was quite awesome!
Loved the informal tour of your shop.

The lanterns came out beautiful.
I had never seen that mechanism of lifting the candle.

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Mark Jones Ozark (Feb 26, 2019)

My old planer would eat up my boards if I took a light cut so my glue joints were not up to speed using that old planer. The new dewalt does a perfect job of it. Enjoyed the build and the jigs. I have made over 60 of these lanterns through the years. They get better made each time I make them. This batch of 11 came out sweet after culling out the rejects. My lantern got the rejects to be made out of. The rest of them are perfect even using cedar! Also used CA glue on anything that looked questionable. I wanted these to last for a long time.


----------



## _Ogre (Feb 1, 2013)

nice project mark!


----------



## Mark Jones Ozark (Feb 26, 2019)

Thanks. Taking the logs to the finished project is fun. Lot's of work but the price is right! This past two weeks watching lots of blogs and youtube videos has helped me make all kinds of new jigs and dowel makers and cam clamps and stop clamps and drill press table and fences. Enjoy onlilne woodworking!


----------



## Molded (Jul 8, 2021)

Wow, dude, your shop is really great! I would also like to have such a shop, but my wife would kill me if I would use that much space for my "damn shop," as she would say. By the way, these lanterns are also amazing! I guess the only things that my wife actually like about my woodworking shop, are these lanterns. She has placed the all over the house and in the backyard as well. Now she wants me to make something like a led lantern, but I am not sure how to do that. I never worked with wiring so I am not sure about it.


----------



## Bob Bengal (Jan 2, 2021)

Molded said:


> I would also like to have such a shop, but my wife would kill me if I would use that much space for my "damn shop," as she would say.


Make things she wants and likes.


----------

